# Sermon Series of Acts



## Quatchu (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any good sermon series on Acts? I have spent allot of time looking and I cant find to much.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 8, 2011)

One of our own, Rae Whitlock's, church has done some preaching on Acts recently. I don't know if it is a series or not. Here is their website: Grace Central and you can look for him here to ask.


----------



## KMK (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe our own Rev Greco has done such a series. I haven't listened to them yet, but hope to soon.

Christ Church PCA » Acts Sermons


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2011)

KMK said:


> I believe our own Rev Greco has done such a series. I haven't listened to them yet, but hope to soon.
> 
> Christ Church PCA » Acts Sermons


I am indeed preaching through Acts, and enjoying it very much. I am now through chapter 18.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 8, 2011)

My pastor is currently preaching through Acts as well! We are in chapter 16, just heard an excellent sermon on the conversion of Lydia!

He's been in it for a little over three years now! Unfortunately, not all of them are filed properly under the Acts series (the librarian in me is twitching!), and a couple didn't get recorded due to technical difficulties, but this link should work.

SermonAudio.com - Reformed Baptist Church

All of the links are there, except for this one on Acts 14:1-

SermonAudio.com - Passionate, Persuasive Preaching


---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


fredtgreco said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I believe our own Rev Greco has done such a series. I haven't listened to them yet, but hope to soon.
> ...


 
From Acts 15 forward on fredtgreco's sermons, I am getting a 404 error. Does this mean my computer needs to be circumcised and keep Kosher?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

I just updated the link....this is a list of all the sermons on Acts (whether or not in the specific Acts series)....will be much easier!!


----------



## raekwon (Mar 16, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> One of our own, Rae Whitlock's, church has done some preaching on Acts recently. I don't know if it is a series or not. Here is their website: Grace Central and you can look for him here to ask.


 
Yep, it's a series. We're headed into chapter 6 next week.


----------

